# September Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's that time again. There's so many awesome pics of Goldens enjoying the outdoors. Choose your favorites and vote before the poll closes.
This poll will close: Sep 29, 2020 6:26 PM.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of all the Goldens having fun!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OH NO!!!! I mistakenly left Cjm in the voting poll this month. 
Cjm has been removed because of having the winning July photo for * "Face Smooch". *

Thank you Cjm for bringing this to my attention.

My apologies to the 3 members that voted for that photo.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Absolutely love them all!❤


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, * “Having Fun Outdoors”.*
It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like.
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Tuesday, September 29th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It looks like a pretty close poll. If you aren't one of the 22 members that have cast their vote, 
you want to do it before the poll closes on Tuesday, September 29th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's a great variety of pics of goldens enjoying the great outdoors. 
Vote for your favs before the contest closes on Sep 29, 2020 6:26 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*This poll will close: Tomorrow at 2:26 PM. *
The 'powers that be' have changed the close time for this poll, just like last month.
Be sure to get your vote(s) in by then.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Today's the last day to vote before this poll closes at 2:26 PM. 

Be sure to get your vote(s) in by then.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to ceegee for winning this Month's Photo Contest.
All the entries caught a golden enjoying the outdoors and they were great!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations ceegee, I loved all the photos but yours was exceptional!.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations ceegee! I knew it was a winner the minute you posted it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Ceegee!


----------

